# new bird, need tips



## jeriberi (May 1, 2011)

I recently got a young cinnamon, recently weaned (can't remember the precise age, i was a little excited lol) shes a good size good looking and such but I have a few questions.

Shes a bit hissy and seems to be a bit scared but will eat food out of my hand. However I dont think shes actively searching out food ( i have plenty of food and fresh water in her cage) shes not oo into being petted or scritched but she doesnt try to hurt me (although she hates my glasses and chews on the arms) 

she likes to sit on my shoulder and nibbles in my hair and plays with my gauges. She has clipped wings but sometimes tries to fly.


What is the best way to get her to know im not dangerous and enjoy being with me?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It sounds like she loves your glasses but I would not let her chew on them, the metal might make her sick. Here is a video I like about getting your tiel use to you  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx


----------



## jeriberi (May 1, 2011)

From what I read shes probably real nervous. So i am going to go slow with her and talk to her a lot.  since my printer is wireless i might move it and put her on my desk where she can be close


----------



## jeriberi (May 1, 2011)

Update:


Shes started to want to come out more and more. Still nips and hisses. Good step forward i think


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I usually spend alot of time with mine playing with shoe laces and drinking straws
and place millet in my hand works great. It does take time to build alot of trust with them but its worth it at the end  
cant wait to see some pics of her


----------



## jeriberi (May 1, 2011)

here a picture of her
shes on a toy mom gave me for easter
her reddish color doesnt pick up well on camera


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## jeriberi (May 1, 2011)

Thank you very much I love her so much


----------

